# Question about Rola Celestion Greenback



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a Rola Celestion 16 ohm Greenback (G12M) that dates to 1972 (ME date code/T1221)), made in Ipswich, UK. The cone looks good but there is some slight distortion when used, so it probably needs repair. I'm wondering what the value of this speaker is and whether it's worth repairing. Thx.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

coyoteblue said:


> I have a Rola Celestion 16 ohm Greenback (G12M) that dates to 1972 (ME date code/T1221)), made in Ipswich, UK. The cone looks good but there is some slight distortion when used, so it probably needs repair. I'm wondering what the value of this speaker is and whether it's worth repairing. Thx.


You probably have an Holy Grail Pulsonic cone if it wasn't reconed
and yes it's worth getting it repaired but not a lot of guys do this ,........probably the coil
alignment as drift or something so I had mine fixed,......they do it from the dust cap,
unglue it and then do the operation .

Hope this helps ,.................let me know if you don't know of someone
who can do this around where you live.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks. Who would you recommend in Peterborough, GTA East or Toronto?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

coyoteblue said:


> Thanks. Who would you recommend in Peterborough, GTA East or Toronto?


Santon Audio





__





Recone


Reconing When a speaker is damaged, often it is less expensive to recone it rather than replace the speaker completely. Reconing is the process of removing all the moving parts of a speaker and replacing them with new parts while reusing the frame and magnet structure. A single speaker can...



www.santonaudio.ca


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

If I recone, doesn't that mean the Pulsonic cone that gives this Greenback its special quality will not be part of the speaker?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

coyoteblue said:


> If I recone, doesn't that mean the Pulsonic cone that gives this Greenback its special quality will not be part of the speaker?


It won’t have the same value as a speaker with a good Pulsonic cone, but if it needs to be reconed you don’t really have a choice.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> It won’t have the same value as a speaker with a good Pulsonic cone, but if it needs to be reconed you don’t really have a choice.


Right for the value but saving the cone can be done !..........only a few can do this including Chris Merren .
I have someone I know who can save the cone but need to find his number.

I have saved several Pre Rola's and Fane speakers.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The cone is probably not aligned around the magnet. It rubs and causes distortion. Common problem. A good speaker repair tech will know how to realign it without being expensive.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info and suggestions. Will now try and find someone who will take a look at it.


----------

